# Man dies after playing Diablo III



## funskar (Jul 18, 2012)

An 18 year old Taiwanese man has died after playing Diablo III for 40 uninterrupted hours, Blizzard has claimed.

A man known only as Chuang has reportedly died after playing Diablo III for 40 hours without taking a single break. According to reports, he booked himself into a private room in an internet cafe at lunchtime on Friday and settled himself in for nearly two days of non-stop gaming with no food or sleep.

Chuang was left alone in that time, with an employee of the cafe only coming in on the Sunday morning to check on him, where she found him resting on the table. Chuang then woke up, took a few steps and collapsed. He was taken to hospital, but died shortly after his arrival.

*cdn.medialib.computerandvideogames.com/screens/screenshot_286909_thumb_wide300.jpg

Source 
Source 2


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2012)

I' m very sorry


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 9, 2012)

RIP !


----------



## dexbg (Aug 9, 2012)

What the faxxx .. 18 year old KID actually .. 

MMPO/RPG/Blizzard should put a time check on their games .. seriously.
10+ hours of continous gaming activity from the same ID and the game should auto save & exit.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Excess of everything is bad! Requiescat in pace 

He didn`t even go to toilet??


----------



## koolent (Aug 9, 2012)

RIP. Here comes the reason for parents to not allow us in india to play more than 2hrs


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Excess of everything is bad! Requiescat in pace
> 
> He didn`t even go to toilet??


Severe dehydration, so no pee


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 9, 2012)

RIP !


----------



## Anorion (Aug 9, 2012)

this may not be because of not sleeping or eating for two days and gaming
anything could have happened, maybe he went into cardiac arrest because he stopped playing


----------



## Theodre (Aug 9, 2012)

Whatever it is.... It's really funny     Not loosing humanity and all, but he is just stupid
If i was to die, i would choose lamborghini to get me hit rather than a Maruti 800!!! It's just that!!! First of the women who let her play in the cafe for that too long and parents who didn't care about him are the real victims!!!! What a wastage of life


----------



## baccilus (Aug 9, 2012)

dexbg said:


> What the faxxx .. 18 year old KID actually ..
> 
> MMPO/RPG/Blizzard should put a time check on their games .. seriously.
> 10+ hours of continous gaming activity from the same ID and the game should auto save & exit.



Yes they need to do this. And make the time limit about 5-6 hours. But the way things are I think they wont do it unless they are forced.


----------



## Theodre (Aug 9, 2012)

I am not going to sympathize nor am i going to support you guys baccilus and dexbg(no offense)!!! It's just such a wastage of life.... Complaining the gaming companies??????? It's and 18year old KID!?!?!?!?!? Oh gosh!!! Should have grown up


----------



## Anorion (Aug 9, 2012)

hey ive lil club of kids with droids spamming buttons and making in game currency
i pay them cofee bite and poppins
this 10 hours ban is gonna ruin my business  

PS no life is ever wasted


----------



## Theodre (Aug 9, 2012)

Anorion said:


> hey ive lil club of kids with droids spamming buttons and making in game currency
> i pay them cofee bite and poppins
> this 10 hours ban is gonna ruin my business
> 
> PS no life is ever wasted



It is!! Just look at the way he's been pittied!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 9, 2012)

this is not new. once i heard that some dude from yankee-land  played Halo 3 MP on xbox 360 for like 32 hours with food water or sleep
and died
but how come the xbox did'nt die???


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG! Sad and quite bad


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 9, 2012)

He didnt play Diablo,He played "the game of death"


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2012)

*Over-addiction is really diabolical.
*Resteth in peace, Chuang. 

Btw, what his parents were doing during this 40-hour period? 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> this is not new. once i heard that some dude from yankee-land played Halo 3 MP on xbox 360 for like 32 hours with food water or sleep
> and died *but how come the xbox did'nt die???*



Microsoft should be proud on that! No offense.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2012)

couple of days ago I read that a a guy almost died playing MW3 for 4-5 days. but he did take breaks for food and loo breaks .. he collapse 3 time on 5 days, paramedics were able to treat him before he was in deep sh!t


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2012)

RCuber said:


> couple of days ago I read that a a guy almost died playing MW3 for 4-5 days. but he did take breaks for food and loo breaks .. he collapse 3 time on 5 days, paramedics were able to treat him before he was in deep sh!t



True that GAME is a like a DRUG! If in limit,it's good. If not,its the highway to hell.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

RIP. The ULTIMATE GAMER.


----------



## Alok (Aug 20, 2012)

blizzard is lying .


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2012)

Is this real???


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Is this real???



Indeed --> Teen gamer dies after 'Diablo 3' binge - Ingame on NBCNews.com


----------



## tripleclutch (Aug 21, 2012)

Mustve been a hardcore addicted gamer


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2012)

Obviously anyone will die if playing continuously for 3days without food...though death is because of Mental Trauma..


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 22, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Obviously anyone will die if playing continuously for 3days without food...though death is because of Mental Trauma..


ROFL!!!
maybe he realized that he had just sold his entire armor set by mistake.... which he took 40 hours to farm?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2012)

i hope other kids don't try to break his marathon record.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know how to beleive the fact that someone can cling to a game for 40hr straight.

Btw , did he died of Cardiac Arrest ??


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 28, 2012)

Im not gonna be sympathetic, that act was retarded.. Diablo got his revenge finally , it seems


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh..people still remember him after 5 months..best way to die..


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 28, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Im not gonna be sympathetic, that act was retarded.. Diablo got his revenge finally , it seems



 STOP NECRO'ING THE BLOODY THREADS.


you have been warned.


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> STOP NECRO'ING THE BLOODY THREADS.
> 
> 
> you have been warned.


LOL, wanna be mod?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 29, 2012)

necros are cool, better than a new thread in this case... shows someone has been reading 
this danger is very real, thankfully rare, but it is also frightfully easy 
as long as games are going to be made, there's gonna be some rare maniac who really gets attracted to it and wants to crack it at all costs
there is no meaning outside the game at this point 
by the same logic though, trekking shouldnt be allowed because someone can fall in love with a valley or cliff enough to actually jump off... this is not about excessiveness of gaming, it can happen to anyone who is gaming at any time, even casual players


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> LOL, wanna be mod?



dont you mean "mad"?


anyway, i just dont see how a guy could die from playing diablo 3. i might have believed it with diablo 2, but its just plain impossible with diablo 3.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2012)

^he meant moderator


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 29, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^he meant moderator




(  >_<)__./,,,

wait a minute!!!
subject appears to lack humor.

forcing subject to play diablo 3.
<( ^_^)_b

success!!!


----------

